
12 Tips for Getting Your Startup Featured on Mashable - drm237
http://mashable.com/2008/04/10/get-your-startup-on-mashable/
======
thomasswift
Just send them an nice email, be a little unique and you'll probably get
covered. Be prepared for a traffic spike, as well as all the people who re-
blog mashable's content.

------
hoffmabc
I was on Mashable twice and even though he wasn't 100% complementary about my
application it helped a lot. Being nice is they key, remember they're people
too!

